# Thức ăn đầu tiên của trẻ từ 6 tháng



## lylyseo94 (30/3/22)

Trẻ nhỏ cần được ăn đủ chất dinh dưỡng hàng ngày để phát triển khỏe mạnh, cứng cáp và thông minh. Vào khoảng 6 tháng tuổi, em bé của bạn đang phát triển nhanh chóng và cần nhiều năng lượng và chất dinh dưỡng hơn bất kỳ thời điểm nào trong đời. 
Sau 6 tháng, sữa mẹ vẫn là nguồn cung cấp năng lượng và chất dinh dưỡng chính của bé, nhưng lúc này nên bổ sung thêm thức ăn đặc. 
Em bé của bạn có dạ dày nhỏ và cần được ăn một lượng nhỏ thức ăn dinh dưỡng mềm thường xuyên trong ngày.  
Ngoài ngũ cốc và các loại củ, hãy cho bé ăn nhiều loại thức ăn khác nhau - đặc biệt là thức ăn động vật (sữa, trứng, thịt, cá và gia cầm), trái cây và rau quả - mỗi ngày 
Khi trẻ được 6 tháng tuổi, sữa mẹ tiếp tục là nguồn dinh dưỡng quan trọng; nhưng bản thân nó vẫn chưa đủ. Bây giờ bạn cần cho bé làm quen với thức ăn đặc, ngoài sữa mẹ, để theo kịp nhu cầu ngày càng tăng của bé.

Đảm bảo bạn cho trẻ ăn những thức ăn đầu tiên sau khi trẻ bú mẹ, hoặc giữa các lần bú để trẻ tiếp tục bú mẹ nhiều nhất có thể.

Khi bạn bắt đầu cho trẻ ăn thức ăn đặc, hãy chú ý cẩn thận để trẻ không bị ốm. Khi cô ấy trườn và khám phá, vi trùng có thể lây lan từ tay sang miệng của cô ấy. Bảo vệ em bé của bạn khỏi bị bệnh bằng cách rửa tay của bạn và cô ấy bằng xà phòng trước khi chế biến thức ăn và trước mỗi bữa ăn.

Ngoài ra ba mẹ có thể tham khảo bổ sung sữa Aptamil cho bé trong giai đoạn này để bé có thể phát triển toàn diện về thể chất và trí não, xem thêm tại đây!


----------



## Hoahaiduong98 (1/4/22)

Giai đoạn trẻ 6m bắt đầu ăn dặm chế độ ăn của con rất quan trọng


----------



## Nguyễn Dương (1/4/22)

Thức ăn cho bé giai đoạn này cần phải đảm bảo đủ các dinh dưỡng mẹ nhé


----------



## Đinh Thùy (2/4/22)

Nguyễn Dương nói:


> Thức ăn cho bé giai đoạn này cần phải đảm bảo đủ các dinh dưỡng mẹ nhé


Đ ảm bảo đủ các nhóm chất mẹ nhỉ?


----------

